# Tattoos and fat girls??



## goodthings (Sep 18, 2008)

I have tattoos and a couple of piercings. Is it a turn off or a turn on??


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 18, 2008)

I would like to know too! I had my nose pierced about 4 years ago and it sure can change the way people view you


----------



## Star Struck (Sep 18, 2008)

You are both very brave..I don't even have my ears pierced! I might be a whuss


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 18, 2008)

I may just be ultra-conservative, but I am not a big fan of tattoos and piercings. Don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings, I just don't like them. Maybe I am too old. All things being equal, if there were two guys vying for my attention, and one was tattooed and pierced, the other not, I would go for the guy with no ink or piercings. Just* my* opinion, not a judgement call on anyone in any way.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2008)

I Love Tattoo's and Peircings Both. I don't have any Peircings right now, But I'm hoping to get my lip peirced soon. And The only Tattoo I have I did myself cause I was in a manic episode and REALLY stupid.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 18, 2008)

I love tattoos, I have 2 and want a cupcake tattoo next. My brother is a tattoo artist and I get them free, although hes getting very popular now and I have to wait ages now  I think they can express peoples individuality and mark certain events in your life. Id love a nose piercing, but not sure about nipples etc.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 18, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> I may just be ultra-conservative, but I am not a big fan of tattoos and piercings. Don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings, I just don't like them. Maybe I am too old. All things being equal, if there were two guys vying for my attention, and one was tattooed and pierced, the other not, I would go for the guy with no ink or piercings. Just* my* opinion, not a judgement call on anyone in any way.



Age has nothing to do with it.  I'm 55 and last year I got a tattoo that I just love. People are always commenting on it. 

See it on my hand in the pic below. 

View attachment sandie708.jpg


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 18, 2008)

Cute tattoo


----------



## bexy (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 11 tattoos and 8 piercings...I think they're hot but thats cos they're my thing. I don't mind if people don't like them.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 18, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Cute tattoo


hmm..i used to have 2 piercings in my nose and navel and just took them out b4 i met my current gf, because they had kinna lost meaning for me even though i had my nose piercings for 15 years which is half of my life.. my gf said she would have thought they were ugly.. which i think is strangly shallow somehow.. its not like if you have a piercing suddenly your whole face becomes consumed..
i also have a tat on my shoulder or a mexican style dog!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I have 11 tattoos and 8 piercings...I think they're hot but thats cos they're my thing. I don't mind if people don't like them.



*WHAT SHE SAID *


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

kmdkml said:


> I would like to know too! I had my nose pierced about 4 years ago and it sure can change the way people view you



Where are you in NSW? That may explain it. Some areas are more conservative than others.

I remember when I was a kid we would travel to Sydney every year in summer and we would stay with my Step Mother's father in Rose Bay. That was back in the seventies when it was a working class suburb still. Now it is very hoyty toyty indeed. It is a very exclusive suburb now.
They may not be fans of the ole nose ring etc in Rose Bay.
Stuff em!

Meanwhile I love tatts on guys. So hot!


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 18, 2008)

I just love tattoo,s but i dont have any but have always wanted to get a small teddy bear of butterfly done but been to chicken so far lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I personally love tattoos and piercings. I don't have any tattoos yet, but I have ten piercings..and I adore them. It all boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2008)

I think they're pretty much a trend gone horribly awry.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 18, 2008)

I like tatoos, but I do not have one. Have thought about it, just never done it. 


I don't have any piercings either. I tried having my ears done multiple times but my body regects the prospect of having forgien objects impailed into my skin.


----------



## goodthings (Sep 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I think they're pretty much a trend gone horribly awry.


As a fat woman my having tattoos is the exact opposite of trend.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2008)

goodthings said:


> As a fat woman my having tattoos is the exact opposite of trend.


 

Haha. I don't really think so. Everyone and their dog has a tattoo these days, it's not a original idea anymore.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 19, 2008)

Personally I'm all for body art... tattoos, piercings, hairstyles, whatever. Like most other things, it's all about how one goes about doing it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2008)

missaf said:


> Who cares if it's a trend and it's not an original idea?
> 
> Every piece of art is original. I chose my tattoo after careful planning and deep thought into its meaning. A friend altered it and it reflects his role in my life, too.
> 
> The placement and pain of the tatt cements its meaning into my life. I wouldn't trade it for the world, and I'll gladly get another when the meaning and timing is right.


 

It was my opinion, i'm allowed to have one just like you're allowed to have as many tattoo's as you like. Knock yourself out. Haha. I don't think it's any different or special if you're a fat girl though.


----------



## midnightrogue (Sep 19, 2008)

tattoo & nipple piercing - painful but better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick. 

View attachment y1pPAMgJijc_0pb3QL4qO5fl81A-ycoocUrjpZrVb1sUEaXBrnDJcmAQUJJXeRxauhk1n8k-kEjKAR0qe9MBiRBacBleL1v8rfF.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I think they're pretty much a trend gone horribly awry.




A trend that has been ongoing for thousands of years...

You obviously aren't keen on tattoos, but I fail to see where anyone is saying that they are special because they have them...I enjoy tattoos, I enjoy hearing the stories behind why people chose to have certain tattoos, for me mine are more special to me as my brother does mine, I wont let anyone else tattoo me except him, and my mother, his wife and I have also put our names onto his body, although I was terrified doing it, it was something he felt he want us to do.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> A trend that has been ongoing for thousands of years...
> 
> You obviously aren't keen on tattoos, but I fail to see where anyone is saying that they are special because they have them...I enjoy tattoos, I enjoy hearing the stories behind why people chose to have certain tattoos, for me mine are more special to me as my brother does mine, I wont let anyone else tattoo me except him, and my mother, his wife and I have also put our names onto his body, although I was terrified doing it, it was something he felt he want us to do.


 

No, that's where you're wrong. I DO like them. But the majority of people that have tattoo's now have cheesie ones (because it's now such a trend to just get one). Tattoo parlours are like fast food joints these days. Not a lot of thought put into the actual design or art. IMO.


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 19, 2008)

I got my first tattoo when I was 18 and in college...I was bored while working at the library and staring at a frog keychain on my bookbag. I decided then that the next day I was going to get that tattoo on my back and I did. It's kinda silly now, but I don't regret getting it done.

A year ago I got this tattoo on my left shoulderblade. I LOVE it. It comes from a Shel Silverstein book - the poem is Hug O' War. 

Personally, I don't want a tattoo that I can't easily cover up. 

As soon as I stopped being a teacher I got my nose pierced. I had my eyebrows and tongue pierced while in college and was told they were very unprofessional. I agree, but at the time I was a college student and I wasn't out in the professional world, so why give a flip. I know work in publishing and haven't met anyone else with piercings here, but I don't think a small diamond on the side of my nose makes me less professional - my bosses think the same way. 

Like a lot of people on this thread, I agree that it's all personal preference. I saw a thread yesterday about a guy who had "lucky you" tattooed on his pelvis area...that to me is tacky. Ick

And back to the original thread - I don't think it has anything to do with big girls/guys or skinny girls/guys. If you want to be pierced - pierce it. If you want to be tattooed, then get a tattoo. Your size shouldn't matter at all. 

It's just another way that people will judge you - if they're going to be judging you on something like that, why bother with them in the first place. 

View attachment hug.jpg


----------



## tattooU (Sep 19, 2008)

It's because with the popularity of tattooing comes a lax in the stigma associated with said procedure. Believe me, if i never, ever do another butterfly in my life, i would die happy. If i never again had to listen at length about the symbolism behind that tribal armband that they just picked out of a book and it's deep meaning, i would die happy. If i never had to hear the whining from an impatient person who "just finally picked what they want" but can't wait 3 weeks to apply that design permanently to their body, i would die happy. 

Tattoo shops need to be scary again. A client needs to want that tattoo so bad that the bikers hanging out by the door won't deter them. They need to have patience and give the artist time to draw up what they want. 15 minutes is not enough. They need to be open to professional suggestions and listen less to TV shows and friends (who may have been in a tattoo shop once...) These traits will help to ensure an original and a good design. 

Jeeze, i think i _do_ hate tattoos.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 19, 2008)

hmm well I for one love tattoos also and enjoy hearing the stories and thoughts that one puts into thinking of what they want. I actually have 3 tattoos and working on my 4th, and currently only have 3 holes in my ears. I used to have 2 in my eyebrow and my tongue pierced.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2008)

tattooU said:


> It's because with the popularity of tattooing comes a lax in the stigma associated with said procedure. Believe me, if i never, ever do another butterfly in my life, i would die happy. If i never again had to listen at length about the symbolism behind that tribal armband that they just picked out of a book and it's deep meaning, i would die happy. If i never had to hear the whining from an impatient person who "just finally picked what they want" but can't wait 3 weeks to apply that design permanently to their body, i would die happy.
> 
> Tattoo shops need to be scary again. A client needs to want that tattoo so bad that the bikers hanging out by the door won't deter them. They need to have patience and give the artist time to draw up what they want. 15 minutes is not enough. They need to be open to professional suggestions and listen less to TV shows and friends (who may have been in a tattoo shop once...) These traits will help to ensure an original and a good design.
> 
> Jeeze, i think i _do_ hate tattoos.




Thanks for this, it's the gist of what I was getting at.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

is a tatoo on a fat chick or chap a "fatoo"?


----------



## goodthings (Sep 19, 2008)

midnightrogue said:


> tattoo & nipple piercing - painful but better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.



I've got my nipple pierced and it is awesome during sex and making out etc, my man playing with it can send tingles right to the spot. I had a bf who had them too and it was effing hot.


----------



## goodthings (Sep 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> is a tatoo on a fat chick or chap a "fatoo"?



that is awesome!


----------



## goodthings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Dani,
is your photo of a springer?


----------



## Buffie (Sep 19, 2008)

tattooU said:


> It's because with the popularity of tattooing comes a lax in the stigma associated with said procedure. Believe me, if i never, ever do another butterfly in my life, i would die happy. If i never again had to listen at length about the symbolism behind that tribal armband that they just picked out of a book and it's deep meaning, i would die happy. If i never had to hear the whining from an impatient person who "just finally picked what they want" but can't wait 3 weeks to apply that design permanently to their body, i would die happy.
> 
> Tattoo shops need to be scary again. A client needs to want that tattoo so bad that the bikers hanging out by the door won't deter them. They need to have patience and give the artist time to draw up what they want. 15 minutes is not enough. They need to be open to professional suggestions and listen less to TV shows and friends (who may have been in a tattoo shop once...) These traits will help to ensure an original and a good design.
> 
> Jeeze, i think i _do_ hate tattoos.



I bet you do get sick of the significant meaning stories. That's why I stopped watching Miami Ink, because I was so bummed out by all these people who got these gorgeous pieces of art, but they would cry and sob. Too sad!

At least Deeds and Stan didn't boo hoo on their episode. They were awesomely happy. That's what it should be about! 

More power to the people who want to remember a friend who has passed away and all. Don't want to accidentally imply that they shouldn't get memorial tattoos. 

I have 5 tattoos and I wish I knew how to find the guy who did 4 of them. His name is Michael and he used to be a Tigger's in Deep Ellum but that was a million years ago. Gorgeous tall boy with the biggest hands I have ever seen. He also did amazing things with cans of spray paint. Incredible artist. It was always such a joy to have him carve on me. LOL. That came out wrong. :blush: Why I never got his last name, I don't know. Dumb me!


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 19, 2008)

I am not a fan of piercings besides the ears. It just detracts from beauty in my opinion.


----------



## tattooU (Sep 19, 2008)

goodthings said:


> Hi Dani,
> is your photo of a springer?



Nah, he's a Barbie Collie (AKC show bred Border Collie). He's got his CD (first level of AKC obedience) and in training for his CDX (next level) and he's halfway to his conformation Championship!! i'm super proud of my boy :wubu:

Now back to your regularly scheduled discussion....

It's not that i get tired of listening to people's stories. i love that part, it helps me to create a better tattoo for them. The more i know about a person and their reason behind the tattoo, the more i can design something particularly for them. It's the people who come in with the most basic of flash, picked from one of our books, the design that we've done dozens of times, and give me the long speech about how this butterfly symbolizes the struggling in africa or something equally outlandish. 

i've gotten to the point where i generally discard most flash designs that people bring in, ask what they REALLY want and WHY they want it, and sketch something up for them. It's not always as refined as i'd like, but my clients are always much, much happier.


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 20, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Personally I'm all for body art... tattoos, piercings, hairstyles, whatever. Like most other things, it's all about how one goes about doing it.



As a fellow poster with a penis, I will second this statement and declare a one hour recess, for lunch.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Sep 20, 2008)

I cant do tattoo's im just not into them..

Im going to be getting my ears pierced into a 6 or 8 gage because I am very very very allergic to metal and If I go with that size I can get non porous glass. 

hopefully it looks good.


----------



## SummerG (Sep 20, 2008)

goodthings said:


> I have tattoos and a couple of piercings. Is it a turn off or a turn on??



I have 19 tattoos, and a few different piercings I let close up for various reasons, but loved while I had them. Some of my tattoos are a bit on the rough side, having let my piercer practice learning to ink, as well as letting a boyfriend years and years ago have a go. A few of them I'd like to have re-worked or touched up, but haven't gotten around to it.

I've had some people comment on my tattoos, saying they detract from my looks. Honestly, if they think that, then chances are we'd not get along in several ways anyhow 

I personally think tattoos can be wicked sexy. I also think virgin skin is hot. I'm big on the whole "to each their own" philosophy anyhow


----------



## wtchmel (Sep 20, 2008)

Love tattoos, don't mind peircings, not really into those myself.( i'm a pain wuss, i can dish it out all day long,  yet, can't take it myself,LOL)
I love a neck tattoo, i find them very hot, on men or women.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 20, 2008)

I live in Berowra Heights which used to be a lot smaller but is now full of growing families. I remember having a cuppa with a new neighbour (before I had my nose pierced) and she was looking at my ears, I have two in each and she said "you know what they say about girls who have more than one pair of earings dont you" and then she told me I was letting everyone know I was basically asking for it! I was cheap!

Needless to say that was the last cuppa we shared and then they moved away. Now I just wish I could show her my nose


----------



## lalatx (Sep 20, 2008)

I really do not view tattoos as a trend. I think that they are just becoming more expectable. Not to long ago it was not expectable for a woman to show her legs in public... now it is normal to see girls walking around in tiny little shorts. Times change as do peoples ideas of what is expectable. I will admit that there are some people who get tattoos just for the sake of looking "cool".These are the people who will regret the unicorn tattoo on their ass. Basically don't get a tattoo for the sake of getting one. Make sure you think about it and that it is something that you can live with for the rest of your life. I happen to love tattoos and I think that there is a lot of artistry involved. There are also amazing stories behind a lot of tattoos. I have several tattoos and piercings. I am getting a back piece done in about a month and I plan on adding more in the near future.


----------



## CodiBrock (Sep 21, 2008)

I personally love tattoos and piercings. They're my thing, as many others have said already. I currently only have a 12ga septum piercing, and I adore it. I plan on getting a few tattoos once the money comes along. I've spent years planning out their details and making sure they have the meaning to last an entire lifetime, as well as being of a subject matter that makes people KNOW when they see them that "That's Codi, 100%." 

I love my women and men to have tattoos and piercings, but it's not a necessity for me to be attracted to them. It's just an extra little sumpin-sumpin that makes them that much more unique and awesome.


----------



## amariee (Sep 21, 2008)

I have two tattoos and plan to get more when I feel like it. They are in places that I could easily cover up if need be for employment reasons but are also easy to show off with the right shoes and outfit. I love my tatt's and can't wait to get another!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 21, 2008)

goodthings said:


> I have tattoos and a couple of piercings. Is it a turn off or a turn on??


For me...definitely a turn on.



fa_man_stan said:


> Personally I'm all for body art... tattoos, piercings, hairstyles, whatever. Like most other things, it's all about how one goes about doing it.



What he said....


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 22, 2008)

I know I already posted in here but I just wanted to add something.

The preference of tattooed vs. non-tattooed girls has nothing to do with a girls weight. I would assume the number of FA's who like tattoos and/or piercings on fat girls is similar to the overall preference of the population. Tattoos/piercings [and other traits that have been brought up in the past] are not something that are linked to being an FA or not be an FA. Like with any other guy, it boils down to personal preference.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 22, 2008)

I dont have any yet but I wanna get some wings and a cross in the middle that is inscribed with the Holy Trinity on it. Anyone know any good artisits in the Pensacola area that is BBW friendly?


----------



## gnoom (Sep 22, 2008)

1/2" ear lobes, 1/4" nipples, 5/16" somewhere... and four larger tattoos.

And yes, fat girls too!


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2008)

i recently wanted to get one, but now i've decided that i want to keep my skin clear forevah...
this may change, though. 

i dig tattoos on others if they are well made and *not* cheesy (tribals, disney stuff etc. yeah, prob offended someone there.) 

if they're too cliché, i despise them!
but hey, the more the merrier on both gents and gals if you have good taste! (read:_my _taste)


ps- i couldn't care less if the incs are on a fat person or a thin person.


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2008)

missaf said:


> Something may be cheesy to you because you don't understand the sentiment behind that art.
> 
> My tribal is one of a kind, and says a lot about me in about ten different layers.
> 
> ...



ehm. it has nothing to do with the meaning behind it. i simply don't think they look cool.
i don't like pinstripes or pink eyeshadow either...i'm sure lots of people do

it's just my personal taste.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2008)

SummerG said:


> I have 19 tattoos, and a few different piercings I let close up for various reasons, but loved while I had them. Some of my tattoos are a bit on the rough side, having let my piercer practice learning to ink, as well as letting a boyfriend years and years ago have a go. A few of them I'd like to have re-worked or touched up, but haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> I've had some people comment on my tattoos, saying they detract from my looks. Honestly, if they think that, then chances are we'd not get along in several ways anyhow
> 
> *I personally think tattoos can be wicked sexy. I also think virgin skin is hot. I'm big on the whole "to each their own" philosophy anyhow *



I am firmly in this camp. I prefer virgin skin on myself. Outside of some tribal designs, it's rare a tattoo looks good on African American skin to my eye. I like tatts generally but I'm also siding with TattooU and Surley: it's become almost like a game now. Some of them are just bum ugly IMO but hey, it ain't my ass. As long as they're happy. People don't like the crap I do to myself either.

I've had some piercings done though, I like jewelry! I got five piercings in my right ear, one in my left. I got my nose pierced and my tongue. I've got a hideous scar on my belly from three navel piercings gone horribly wrong. I've contemplated getting a tatt to camoflage the scar but to be honest I'm not sure which is the lesser of two evils to me.  I've been dying for a Monroe and maybe an Industrial some day if I gather the nerve for that one.

Yeah, I've worried that somebody might look and say, "Eew." But like Summer said, we probably wouldn't get on anyway. You can't win 'em all.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 29, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ehm. it has nothing to do with the meaning behind it. i simply don't think they look cool.
> i don't like pinstripes or pink eyeshadow either...i'm sure lots of people do
> 
> it's just my personal taste.


 The fantasy shortstory by BHM scifi writer Ray Bradbury "The Illustrated Woman" is one of the 50s ur-texts for budding Boomer FAs:bounce:... pretty hot stuff for the time...:shocked:


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The fantasy shortstory by BHM scifi writer Ray Bradbury "The Illustrated Woman" is one of the 50s ur-texts for budding Boomer FAs:bounce:... pretty hot stuff for the time...:shocked:



ok you lost me


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 29, 2008)

these are a few of my FAVORITE things!

personally, i look more for that meaning/creativity behind the tattoo more than most. i mean it could look great and all, but if someone just got it "cuz it's pretty" THAT'S kind of a turn off. fat girls though...they're where it's at, i says.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 29, 2008)

SummerG said:


> I have 19 tattoos, and a few different piercings I let close up for various reasons, but loved while I had them. Some of my tattoos are a bit on the rough side, having let my piercer practice learning to ink, as well as letting a boyfriend years and years ago have a go. A few of them I'd like to have re-worked or touched up, but haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> I've had some people comment on my tattoos, saying they detract from my looks. Honestly, if they think that, then chances are we'd not get along in several ways anyhow
> 
> I personally think tattoos can be wicked sexy. I also think virgin skin is hot. I'm big on the whole "to each their own" philosophy anyhow


I'm getting all lightheaded thinking about Summer's rough-and-fine tats. I illustrate for the OUTLAW BIKER family of tatmags and a million people have my Betty Boops on them...




http://www.sonntag.hipsterfag.com feel free to cop some flash...


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 29, 2008)

you can kinda see my tattoo on my avatar, I need to get my back one photographed and posted, I adore it


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 29, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> these are a few of my FAVORITE things!
> 
> personally, i look more for that meaning/creativity behind the tattoo more than most. i mean it could look great and all, but if someone just got it "cuz it's pretty" THAT'S kind of a turn off. fat girls though...they're where it's at, i says.



I agree. I've wanted a tattoo for a while, but I can't decide on any one thing. I do really like the ones with meaning behind them for that person. Whenever any girl says "I am getting a tattoo or I have a few" I always ask is it one of the following

Stars
Butterfly
Moon
Clover

that is usually a good way to end the discussion without even trying. 

I think tattoos look hot on certain people and really bad on others .. guess it is a case by case basis for me.

one of my friends has GRADE A tattooed on his ass. most ridic thing ever.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 29, 2008)

I used to not mind the look of tattoos, even thought some of my friends' tattoos were attractive -- but the more I see everyone walking around with them, the more I start to truly dislike them. I suppose it's because I really can't stand when something becomes very trendy and everyone has to jump on the bandwagon. Frankly, the majority of people I see sporting tattoos these days don't strike me as unique or specially creative individuals at all (Dims peeps, of course, excepted!).


----------



## bexy (Sep 29, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I agree. I've wanted a tattoo for a while, but I can't decide on any one thing. I do really like the ones with meaning behind them for that person. Whenever any girl says "I am getting a tattoo or I have a few" I always ask is it one of the following
> 
> Stars
> Butterfly
> ...



oi! I have stars on my leg and arm....you wanna start something?


----------



## goodthings (Sep 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> oi! I have stars on my leg and arm....you wanna start something?



stars kick butt!! I am not into the skulls and things...tribal art is a bit over done and kanjii is hugely popular in Canada


----------



## LivingCanvas (Sep 29, 2008)

What can I say? I've guilty of having a "tramp stamp" the involves a crescent moon (cause I was born under one) and stars (cause I'm an avid star gazer & shooting star watcher). But they are just elements that accent the main attraction: my ankh.

Tattoos and piercings are a personal thing. Yes, everyone is going to throw their opinions out...even if you don't really want to hear them.

I don't know how many times I've heard people make nasty remarks at my expense because they can see straight through my ear lobes.

But I also can't count how many times I've heard the statement: "I've never been a big fan of tattoos but if I was to get one, it's only because I've been inspired by the fact that yours are so beautiful." ...that's the best thing a person could ever say. :blush:

And just for the record: piercings- 3/4" lobes, 2 regular-gauged lobes, nipples, septum, & madonna. tattoos- 7, including an entire chest piece.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 29, 2008)

i love tattoos, and i love virgin skin. more importantly, i love when a person feels free enough to do what they want with their body.

i have three stars on each arm, and a latin saying. they are my mama and my two brothers. they are really the only real blood family i've got, and though we rarely get along, i need to remember that they've got me this far. the latin saying was my favorite saying in high school, and something i needed to remind myself of at a very difficult time in my life.

eye luvz teh ink, lolz


----------



## jaxjaguar (Sep 29, 2008)

on a girl, i like tats in moderation. it all depends on what it is, and where it is. i prefer them to be discreet versus sticking out for all to see.

piercings are fine, as long as its in the ear or in the belly button.

as far as myself, i've never felt inclined to do either. maybe one day the urge will strike.


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

I think if the tats are discreet and the artwork is original, then by all means, ink up. 

But I hate seeing fat women with visible tats. Looks very trashy.

I like piercings only in the traditional way. Ear lobes. But if you can get a barely visible nose stud or something, that looks good on some women.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, no ones ever said I look trashy before!


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Wow, no ones ever said I look trashy before!



It's just a personal opinion. 

I'd never date a woman, so no worries.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 1, 2008)

"never judge a book by its cover" seems relevant...


----------



## goodthings (Oct 1, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> It's just a personal opinion.
> 
> I'd never date a woman, so no worries.



here are a few of mine (i think) if they worked, not very hideable i am afraid

oops never mind cant figure out how to add photos right now, i did it before but my brain is freezing now


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> I think if the tats are discreet and the artwork is original, then by all means, ink up.
> 
> But I hate seeing fat women with visible tats. Looks very trashy.
> 
> I like piercings only in the traditional way. Ear lobes. But if you can get a barely visible nose stud or something, that looks good on some women.



just _fat _ women with visible tatts? so visible ones on slender women are ok???

I don't see the point in hiding my tattoos...they were picked and inked onto my skin for a reason..each of them representing something special about me and my life and I'm damned if you can call that trashy....


----------



## ThickItalianPrincess (Oct 1, 2008)

goodthings said:


> I have tattoos and a couple of piercings. Is it a turn off or a turn on??



Well I may be a bit biased but I like em! lol


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I agree. I've wanted a tattoo for a while, but I can't decide on any one thing. I do really like the ones with meaning behind them for that person. Whenever any girl says "I am getting a tattoo or I have a few" I always ask is it one of the following
> 
> Stars
> Butterfly
> ...




lol...got that beat. i used to work @ this restaurant, where my ex-boss/friend got a tattoo of scooby doo standing on eeyore's back...on his back. might be the greatest tattoo i've ever seen...aside from a half sleeve of BENDER destroying a city.


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> just _fat _ women with visible tatts? so visible ones on slender women are ok???
> 
> I don't see the point in hiding my tattoos...they were picked and inked onto my skin for a reason..each of them representing something special about me and my life and I'm damned if you can call that trashy....



This is a fat board, so I was referring to fat women. ALL women with visible tats are trashy in my opinion. Doesn't matter how skinny a woman is. 

Men with visible tats are just as trashy. Whether they're fat OR skinny. But if you can hide the tat when needed for a job or something, then alright. Do it. I hate seeing tats on women's chests as much as I hate seeing guys with sleeves. The artwork and meaning may be beautiful, but a lot of people go overboard. 

But excuse me...I thought this thread was about personal opinions about whether or not the individual thinks tats/piercings are a turn on/off. To each their own, right? 

Or not.


----------



## ThickItalianPrincess (Oct 1, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> This is a fat board, so I was referring to fat women. ALL women with visible tats are trashy in my opinion. Doesn't matter how skinny a woman is.
> 
> Men with visible tats are just as trashy. Whether they're fat OR skinny. But if you can hide the tat when needed for a job or something, then alright. Do it. I hate seeing tats on women's chests as much as I hate seeing guys with sleeves. The artwork and meaning may be beautiful, but a lot of people go overboard.
> 
> ...




I have a lot of visible tats and I am not trashy. You may think people with tats LOOK trashy but please don't imply that they are.


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

ThickItalianPrincess said:


> I have a lot of visable tats and I am not trashy. You may think people with tats LOOK trashy but please don't imply that they are.



I have my tastes, you have yours.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, damn, what an awesome message board this would be if no one had conflicting opinions and no one got called out or questioned for an opinion, especially one as broad as that. 

Or no, actually, it'd suck.

BTW, Pagan, you should post more. I like you. All devil's advocate and what not. 

Or maybe I just like seeing the forum burn. Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## ThickItalianPrincess (Oct 1, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> I have my tastes, you have yours.




Yeah and like i said it's one thing to say you think it looks trashy but unless you know EVERY SINGLE PERSON with a tattoo is trash isn't it kinda presumptuous to make that statement?


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

personal taste = "not for me thanks"

insult = "trashy"

that's the difference.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 1, 2008)

As much as I want a tatoo...I think for now I will remain with "virgin flesh"...if for no other reason than it sounds seductive...


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 1, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> As much as I want a tatoo...I think for now I will remain with "virgin flesh"...if for no other reason than it sounds seductive...



Come to the trashy side Kitty cat!


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Oct 1, 2008)

Turn ons! I love my tatts and my belly piercing! They freakin turn me on lol!


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

Sicilia_Curves said:


> Turn ons! I love my tatts and my belly piercing! They freakin turn me on lol!



I want my belly button pierced soon!! I'm scared as to how it will look on a fat girl lol (probably "trashy"! lmao!) but I have decided I will get it done as soon as I have the funds!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I want my belly button pierced soon!! I'm scared as to how it will look on a fat girl lol (probably "trashy"! lmao!) but I have decided I will get it done as soon as I have the funds!




You can't pierce it yourself? I would think a diamond tipped needle (or a large guage hypodermic needle, sterile of course) would work great. I peirced my friend's ear with a diamon tipped need (same type of cut as a hypo) and it's like a hot knife in butter. It didn't even bleed.


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> You can't pierce it yourself? I would think a diamond tipped needle (or a large guage hypodermic needle, sterile of course) would work great. I peirced my friend's ear with a diamon tipped need (same type of cut as a hypo) and it's like a hot knife in butter. It didn't even bleed.



eeek I wouldnt trust myself to do that....I can't even sew


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> eeek I wouldnt trust myself to do that....I can't even sew




Get a friend...a little ice and go for it...it should be quick and will probably hurt less than a standard piercing because the needle is so freaking sharp. 

Just a thought...


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 1, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Come to the trashy side Kitty cat!




I doooon't know....it's awful tempting...but I think I will keep myself pure for a little longer or at least until someone gets me drunk and rolls me into a parlor to get one done..


----------



## lalatx (Oct 1, 2008)

I pierced the fourth holes in my ears and gauged my cartilage on my own (both were done with sewing needles that I sterilized). Neither of these were painful it just took forever. The needles that the shops use are really sharp and anytime I have gone it has taken less than 5 seconds from start to finish. It is pretty inexpensive to get a piercings and depending on your area some tattoo shops offer discounted piercings on certain nights. There is one here in Austin that has $15 Sundays for most piercings. I am probably going on Sunday to get a Monroe piercing to add to the La Brae piercing I have had for 5 yrs.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 2, 2008)

i have my belly button, nose and nipples pierced and the worst by far was the belly button.

Some of my tattoos


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome tats, i love the be the change


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 2, 2008)

How do you get a job when you're covered in visible tats?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 2, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> How do you get a job when you're covered in visible tats?



You send in your resume, ace the interview and keep your clothes on. What is your problem pagan? Why do you insist on stirring here?


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> How do you get a job when you're covered in visible tats?



quite easily.... else there would be a lot more unemployed in the world.

you're very small minded, you know that? judging on appearances. if someone does not want to hire me because of my tattoos...I don't wanna work there. And I've never been unemployed or on benefits or such.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

I have 2, no more for me. Owie!!


----------



## goodthings (Oct 2, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> How do you get a job when you're covered in visible tats?




I get a job becasue I have a science degree, and arts degree, excellent job experience and references, becasuse I am capable and professional...i could continue on, but i do feel the need to be interviewed as i am currently working as a professional outreach counsellor.

I have had a harder time not getting a job due to the perceptions about my physical abilities due to my weight than i ever have with my tattoos.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I want my belly button pierced soon!! I'm scared as to how it will look on a fat girl lol (probably "trashy"! lmao!) but I have decided I will get it done as soon as I have the funds!



*(((((BEXY)))) go get the belly button PROFESSIONALLY....it's no where near as simple as ears ....it fuckin HURTS though and takes a million years to heal...I had mine done probably 10-12 yrs ago....but had to take it out for surgery and NEVER EVER PUT IT BACK IT.......no other place I KNOW of hurts like that...but I haven't done any cartlidge ......*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> How do you get a job when you're covered in visible tats?



*DANG...that must be why I ain't getting hired. 


damn it....*TATTOO DISCRIMINATION*....* 

whoops..mine aren't THAT easily visible....nothing a nice suit won't cover up...do they all have xRay vision?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

I think tattoos look fine on a woman-just not too many! 

I know that Summer G has a butterfly on her belly-I think it looks A-FREAKIN'-DORABLE! :wubu:


----------



## olwen (Oct 2, 2008)

pagan22 said:


> How do you get a job when you're covered in visible tats?



So many people have tattoos these days, it's practically a moot issue. There are some creative jobs, like graphic designer, fashion designer, any kind of designer really, where having tattoos is an asset, and you're more likely to get hired. Variety is the spice of life or whatever cliche works for you there.

And how'd I miss this thread. Tattoos and piercings are hot. I have 3 tats. Tried to get more piercings, but they were hard for me to keep clean so I let em close. For me, tats are easier to take care of. If I had the money I'd have a lot more. 

For a while I thought the whole sleeve thing was a little weird, but now I like them. Plus the art is always so interesting, especially if it tells a story. The only time I feel like I need to pull back is if someone had their entire face pierced, plus those thingys they put under the skin now. I forget what they're called, but for me it's like modifying your face should be done in moderation. A few piercings here, a pair of horns there okay, but if someone looks like pinhead, it would take me a while to get used to that. It's not ugly per say, just, you gotta get used to it. Scarification is cool too. I've seen some awesome scars on people. But it's not something I would do myself, since I'm guessing it probably hurts worse than a tattoo. I'll stick to tattoos thanks.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 3, 2008)

I personally am not a fan of scarification or other "extreme" body mods. Not to say it doesn't look good on some people [I've actually seen some pretty cool scars] but I just have a feeling it would hurt like a bitch, and I question how safe/hygenic it can really be.

TO BEXY - Don't pierce anything yourself unless you really know what you're doing. Self-piercing can be dangerous and dirty and result in infection, misplacement, rejecting, etc. if you don't know what you're doing and have the proper equipment. Better off getting it done professionally in my opinion.


----------



## bexy (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldnt pierce it myself no worries!! I couldnt trust myself to do that!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I wouldnt pierce it myself no worries!! I couldnt trust myself to do that!



Me neither! I tried piercing my own ear when I was younger, and it bled like crazy and didn't look right so I had to end up letting it close anyway. I was lucky it didn't get infected or anything. I've seen some of my friends pierce/tattoo themselves and it NEVER comes out right.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 3, 2008)

There are some people who do AMAZING piercings on themselves, but you really have to have the right equipment, do a lot of research, and it takes practice.

I used to be very, very pierced up, at one time having... I believe it was 12... piercings in my face alone. I have five tattoos now.

I think that piercings are sexy, depending on the person, and tattoos can be sexy depending on the quality of the tattoo and the placement. Personally, though, I believe that whether a girl is heavy or not, typically "sexy" tattoos (tramp stamps, ankle, etc.) aren't sexy. I think that the farthest away for a sexual part the tattoo is, the sexier it is. (Mine are on my hands and wrists.) Obviously, just my opinion.



thatgirl08 said:


> I've seen some of my friends pierce/tattoo themselves and it NEVER comes out right.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 3, 2008)

IDigHeavyGuys said:


> There are some people who do AMAZING piercings on themselves, but you really have to have the right equipment, do a lot of research, and it takes practice.



Yeah, it's totally true that people can pierce themselves..but it's not like you can just decide to do it one day and shove something through your ear. Like you said, you have to have the right equipment and know what you're doing. Honestly, I have ten piercings and I still find it easier, and cheaper, to just go to my piercing studio rather than actually purchase my own needles and everything.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 3, 2008)

ya willing to drive to Mobile? 



BigBeautifulRed said:


> I dont have any yet but I wanna get some wings and a cross in the middle that is inscribed with the Holy Trinity on it. Anyone know any good artisits in the Pensacola area that is BBW friendly?


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 3, 2008)

i have my nose and labret pierced and 3 tattoos...I'm considering a 4th but am not too sure about placement or what i'd get..so...it'll probably be a while if i do decide on it.

My favorite is the one on my toe..it's on the 2nd toe in the shape of a toe ring. I had to talk my tattoo artist into doing it, because apparently they fade easily and require a lot of upkeep because of shoes and socks, but i wear flip flops or am barefoot all the time so it has really stayed in pretty good condition. Most everyone who sees it comments on it because they're rare on that toe...but it hurt like holy hell getting it lol 

but..i love them...obviously..and i think they're super hot on men


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 3, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Honestly, I have ten piercings and I still find it easier, and cheaper, to just go to my piercing studio rather than actually purchase my own needles and everything.



I think that it's more the experience of piercing yourself that people who do are looking for, not someone trying to save a buck.  My husband and I were looking into getting some equipment, but we were really, really into piercings at the time, and it probably would have actually saved us a lot of money, but I don't think that's the case for most people, yah know?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 3, 2008)

IDigHeavyGuys said:


> I think that it's more the experience of piercing yourself that people who do are looking for, not someone trying to save a buck.  My husband and I were looking into getting some equipment, but we were really, really into piercings at the time, and it probably would have actually saved us a lot of money, but I don't think that's the case for most people, yah know?



I know quite a few people who self-pierce because they don't want to pay the thirty dollars or whatever to get a piercing done professionally. So I was just saying that if you actually got the proper equipment, it'd end up being more expensive in the end. This vein of conversation started because Bexy said she couldn't afford to get her belly button pierced and someone suggested she do it herself, so I was thinking more in that direction. But, I realize that a lot of people just want the experience of piercing themselves. 

I haven't been trained professionally or anything, but I have been pierced more than a dozen times, and I know quite a bit about piercing so I would actually trust myself to do my own piercings, especially those on my ears, but I'm not sure if its really a worthwhile investment. The next piercing I see myself getting is my tongue and that is NOT something I would do myself. I don't see myself getting more than maybe three or four more piercings total, because I'm running out of room on my ears and I don't want anymore face piercings, because I already have two and I think thats enough. Unless I get my tongue of course. 

Anyway, I just rambled. I have a piercing obsession I think.


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't like tattoos, never did. I prefer the "natural" look. How can we role-play caveman and cavegirl if you've got tattoos? They didn't have tattoos back then! I don't always mind them terribly, there's so many out there I guess I'm developing a tolerance. They're expensive too aren't they? Jewelry is better, you can take it off when you feel like it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 3, 2008)

I've wanted a tattoo for a long time, and I finally got the guts up and got it done a few months ago. Yes, I got the dreaded "tramp stamp". I LOVE IT!! It's in a place where *I *choose who sees it or doesn't see it. It is there for *ME*. It has special significiance to *ME*. I stopped caring what other people think. 

Pagan22... you are being amazingly judgemental. You're right, everyone is entitled to their own preferences. If you don't care for them, that's fine, but you need to be a bit more careful in your wording. 

Here's my tattoo......


----------



## goodthings (Oct 3, 2008)

Mack27 said:


> I don't like tattoos, never did. I prefer the "natural" look. How can we role-play caveman and cavegirl if you've got tattoos? They didn't have tattoos back then! I don't always mind them terribly, there's so many out there I guess I'm developing a tolerance. They're expensive too aren't they? Jewelry is better, you can take it off when you feel like it.



tattoos go back and back and back in history


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> one of my friends has GRADE A tattooed on his ass. most ridic thing ever.



Back in highschool, a guy in my class went to go get a tattoo. The tattoo artist he went to required no parental permission, he didn't have to sign any forms, and he didn't have to show proof of age. Legit, right? He was 16 at the time. 

SO he and his brother go to this guy. While his brother is getting a tattoo, they're looking at the posters. Initially, the boy is thinking of getting a tribal tattoo. But his brother sees a poster with the words, "King shit" on it. He says, "Hey, you should get that! Haha."

Needless to say, next day at school, the boy has 'King Shit' written on his forearm in fancy script.


Classy.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 4, 2010)

*I have a tattoo, and I want two more and after that I am done. I believe as long as the tattoo is tastefully done it's art, but these days...it's like people will mark their body with anything...I honestly don't understand the people that mark up their faces and hands. *


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 5, 2010)

Tattoos are cool. I've been talking about getting one for years... just don't know what I should be. But tattoos look great, as long as it's not tattoos all over the body, everywhere.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 5, 2010)

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> *I have a tattoo, and I want two more and after that I am done. I believe as long as the tattoo is tastefully done it's art, but these days...it's like people will mark their body with anything...I honestly don't understand the people that mark up their faces and hands. *



Agreed. The stupidest tattoos are always those on the face or below the wrist. Though I have seen some really nice hand tattoos but for the most part, it's lame guidos and douchebags with ugly ink work on the back of their hands. 

Yeah, unless you got the money to live off of, a facial tattoo ain't gonna help. There is NOTHING that justify getting tattoos of stars around the eyes or cat stripes on the forehead and cheeks.


----------



## pinkylou (Mar 5, 2010)

havent gotten round to having it finished but thats one of mine


----------

